# Six Gap Century timing/results



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

This was my first year doing the ride. It was awesome! I believe that I was able to complete it in under 7 1/2 hours and made it up Hogpen in less than an hour, but would like to confirm this with the actual results. Does anyone have any experience on about how long it takes for the results to get posted? 

thanks!


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

It seems in years past it took a week or two for them to get posted. I just received the email today that the pics from the photogs are online.

I only did 3 gap this year. After I finished, I got cleaned up and drove the 3 Gap route backwards and took a bunch of pics. Feel free to take a look at them here. I didn't post all that I took so if you recognize anyone that was near you PM me and I'll go through 150 shots or so that I took and see if I can find you.


----------



## mikenbike2 (Aug 14, 2006)

Results are up.

http://buttar.com/events/2008/09.28.08.SixGap/results.htm


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

*Incorrect Results*

Thanks for the links. This afternoon when I checked the results they were correct for me, but some of my buddies were in twice with wildly different times  
Now when I checked tonight I am not even in the results! It has me as some guy from Georgia. WTF? 
I followed the correction procedures for Buttar.com. We will see if they correct it.
Is this a typical thing?

thanks


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2004)

This was my first Six Gap which I did in 5:29:00. Thankfully I have my power file to check my finish time because the timing/results are a disaster. The first set of results had me doing the Three Gap in 4:31. Now the results have me doing the Six Gap in 7:04. 

The two friends I went with also have screwed up results. I don't have much faith in them straightening it out.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Tom said:


> This was my first Six Gap which I did in 5:29:00. Thankfully I have my power file to check my finish time because the timing/results are a disaster. The first set of results had me doing the Three Gap in 4:31. Now the results have me doing the Six Gap in 7:04.
> 
> The two friends I went with also have screwed up results. I don't have much faith in them straightening it out.


I don't recall them using the same service for the stats in previous years as they've used this year...I could be wrong. It also seems in past years the climb times on Hogpen and Wolfpen never worked. 

However, I really never rely on the posted times. I alway keep track of my own times and compare them to previous years finishes. I could care less what my finish place is as long as I keep finishing in less time. Although this year is a bit different because they lengthened both routes.

BTW, 5:29 is an awesome time for Six Gap! Was that total time or just ride time? Either way very well done!


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2004)

tconrady said:


> BTW, 5:29 is an awesome time for Six Gap! Was that total time or just ride time? Either way very well done!


Thanks.

5:29 is total time. I only stopped once for about 30 seconds at the top of Hogpen for water.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*They did it by hand last year*

I did 6 gap last year and if i remember correctly, the timing devices got caught up in customs somewhere in Europe so they resorted to checking as you came across the finish. I ended up talking to a fried for about 15 minutes at the finish line before telling them I arrived so my time was off.


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

I talked to some of my friends who also did six gap during our Sunday ride. It seems like a lot of peoples times are totally messed up. Either they weren't there, or they were in the results twice, with different times.

I sent in another request today to get my time fixed. Lets see if it happens..............:mad2:


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

*Updated Results*

Well, It looks like Buttar is trying to split up the data by sex, age group, and ride. They have correctly added me back, but it looks like they still have a fair number of participants to correct. It could be really cool when its done.:thumbsup:


----------

